
Citi Bike and Revel Scooters Shut Down During Curfew - mrmcd
https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2020/06/01/breaking-citi-bike-and-revel-scooters-shut-down-during-crisis/
======
downerending
I read a report earlier that some of the riot organizers were using bicycles
to move from place to place. Perhaps this is reaction to that.

~~~
DuskStar
And disincentivizing breaking the curfew both reduces the number of rioters
and makes them easier to distinguish from everyone else.

